# well nobody has been here for a while



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ya know I wrote this song for Gary (aka Biff ) 6 years ago about his trials and tribulations he had gone thru in his life. Havent heard from ole Gary in a long time..


----------

